# Story of traveling accross the US



## Gary B (Aug 11, 2003)

Hi all, I have a question, when I was in the 2nd grade (ya its 50 years ago now) we read as a class a story about a family that lived on the East coast maybe New England, the father got a new job out west, so they loaded themselves into a travel trailer and went accross the country stopping along the way. They went down the east coast, accross the south out Calif. telling of their adventures along the way. My question is does anyone now the tittle of the book or remember reading it? :question:    I remember the jist of the story but thats about it, I must have paid attention a little though. :laugh:    :evil:


----------



## ARCHER (Aug 12, 2003)

Story of traveling accross the US

Gary,
I can't help ya on the title of the book, but maybe ya can check at a library and they might help.  
Sounds like your planning a trip to write your own book...  .  I'd sure read it..
We are still in Vegas enjoying the new little gal.  It will be hard leaving for home tomorrow, but at least they will be moving to within 2 hours of our home by the end of Sep.
Hope you have had a great summer.  By the way, do you go South in the winter?  If so, where do you go?
Hope you find the name of the book...


----------



## Gary B (Aug 12, 2003)

Story of traveling accross the US

Thanks Archer, no I'm not going to write a book, but I remember parts of that story and can't get it out of the brain so thought I'd ask here. Good to hear the little granddaughter is doing good!!  . That will be nice when their closer, yes we go south have been going to AZ. for about 11 years, we didn't go last year as my father-inlaw wasn't doing well, but will be going this year. Yea I'll have to try searching more for the book. Have a good trip home.   :bleh:  :approve:


----------

